# Typ ermitteln



## flashray (12. November 2007)

Hallo,

wie kann man von einem Java Object den Typ ermitten, wenn man keinen Anhalspunkt hat, ihn mit instanceof zu überprüfen um den richtigen zu finden.


Vg Erdal


----------



## MiMi (12. November 2007)

Eigentlich sollte man so programmiern, das man genau weiss was fuer ein Typ wo ist. 
Zeig doch mal einen Beispielcode.


----------



## flashray (12. November 2007)

Es geht darum, ich habe ein Framework mir vorliegen. Darin gibt es eine Methode mit diversen Parametern. Einer dieser hat den Typ Object und heißt einfach value. Aus der sperrlichen Doku konnte ich nichts herausfinden.

value.getClass() liefert class [Ljava.lang.Object;
value.getClass().getName() liefert [Ljava.lang.Object;

Ich hab irgendwie solangsam das Gefühl, das das einfach nur so ein Dummy-Object ist, und deswegen die obigen Methoden nicht einen anderen spezielleren Typ liefern.


----------



## TheBodo (12. November 2007)

Wenn du weißt was es ein müsste, kannst du es Casten!
d.h.:


```
PiPaPo a = (PiPaPo) x.getValue();
```

wenn du das Framework nuzt, warum nutzt du dann nichts generisches?


----------



## MOveresch (12. November 2007)

Das [L am Anfang der Objektklasse, die du erhältst, deutet an, dass es sich um eine Auflistung von java.lang.Object handelt.

Versuch mal diese Auflistung zu durchlaufen und dir von den einzelnen Einträgen die Klassen auszugeben.


----------

